# Altima 2002 2.5s Loud noise coming from the engine....



## Tranzaddikt116 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums and I was just curious to see if anyone is having a similar problem to mine. At the first start up of the day a squealing sound comes from the engine and it seems like is because the engine is cold but it continues squealing for a long time, even after you drive it for like 35 minutes. Does anyone here have a clue from what it might be? I would appreciate your help! :newbie:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Does it sounds like belts squealing? Or is it a rattle or scrap?

Check out this site for TSBs for your car: http://www.infinitihelp.com/Ownership/Nissan/Altima/EngineM.htm


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Squeeling is usually belts going bad or the alternator going bad. Some times it could tensionors but that is unlikely. How many miles are on the car?


----------



## Tranzaddikt116 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey thanks for the site Coco! Actually it sounds like a sqealing. I opened the hood and checked the engine to see where it was coming from but i couldn't tell if it was from the belt or from somewhere else.....


----------



## Tranzaddikt116 (Jan 29, 2005)

agentbook said:


> Squeeling is usually belts going bad or the alternator going bad. Some times it could tensionors but that is unlikely. How many miles are on the car?


My car has 35,000 miles so i hope is not the alernator :jawdrop


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like you're still under warranty (barely). Take a trip to the dealer before you reach 36k miles.


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Coco said:


> Looks like you're still under warranty (barely). Take a trip to the dealer before you reach 36k miles.


Good call, use that factory warranty while you still have it, after that things can get expensive. Have them check out the whole car for you, I think one of those check cost around 100 bucks but they do check everything and if they can will fix it under warranty.


----------



## Tranzaddikt116 (Jan 29, 2005)

agentbook said:


> Good call, use that factory warranty while you still have it, after that things can get expensive. Have them check out the whole car for you, I think one of those check cost around 100 bucks but they do check everything and if they can will fix it under warranty.


I brought it to the dealer and I asked them to check it out and they told me everything was fine when there is an obvious sqealing coming from the engine. What is that check up called so i can go back again and tell them to get it done?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

They heard the squeal, but they said everything was fine? I would call that type of check up a stupid one.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Take it to a different dealer. Some service departments are better than others and are more willing to help the customer more. But not much.


----------



## Tranzaddikt116 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mark said:


> Take it to a different dealer. Some service departments are better than others and are more willing to help the customer more. But not much.


THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Tranzaddikt116 said:


> THANKS EVERYONE!



Is that a "THANKS EVERYONE" its fixed? Or a "THANKS EVERYONE" for all of your replies and i'm going to try to see if I can get it fixed?


----------



## Tranzaddikt116 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mark said:


> Is that a "THANKS EVERYONE" its fixed? Or a "THANKS EVERYONE" for all of your replies and i'm going to try to see if I can get it fixed?


I meant *THANKS EVERYONE* for all your replies i'm going to try to see if i can get it fixed ! :thumbup: 

One more question... anyone know where i can get those nice chrome circles that go on the gauges in the dashboard for my altima 2.5s 02'


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Here you go.


----------

